# Ab wann lohnt sich ein Pc Spiel



## DBGTKING (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, ja ihr lehst richtig.Ab wann e#sich ein Pc spiel wirklich Lohnt.Es geht um ein bestimmtes Pc spiel.Jetzt wird es bestimmt eine Hitzige Diskussion werden.Es geht genau um Battlefield 3.Auch Fanboys sind erwünscht.Doch seid gewarnt ich bin neutral auch wenn diese Aussagen nicht gerade für Battlefield sprechen.

ALso gut lange rede kurzer sinn.Was mir am meisten stört ist das es heist mal kommt der lan modus mal nicht,das ist mir alles zu Konfus,darum werde ich nicht auf glück setzen denn mir ist der Lan modus wichtig.
Auch Coop modus lege ich sehr wert und ich will nicht immer gegen meinen Freund spielen ,aber öfters mit ihn gegen Computergegner also auch Bots.Ich bin auch kein Online Spieler ich spiele immer öffline(und jetzt kommt nicht mit da sind doch mehr Leute usw ist mir schon klar).Ja das waren noch Zeiten als Battlefield 1942 da war und ich spiele es imemr noch weil es genau das alles hier bietet auch Battlefield 2 hat das alles noch.Und jetzt kommt auch nicht ja dann spiele doch den Singleplayer nein ich spiele selten alleine also sprich ich benutze den Singleplayer so gut wie nie.Ich SPiele im moment echt nur mit meinem Freund.Lohnt sich es darum Battlefield 3 zu holen.Story hört sich ja gut an,aber ist mir eigenlich egal.

Also was meint ihr dazu,würdet ihr mir Battlefield 3 empfehlen?


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

Definitiv Nein!
Argumente hast du selbst genannt.


----------



## Robonator (5. Juli 2011)

Naja ich denke nicht das es einen Lan-Modus geben wird, und ich bezweifle es auch sehr stark das es einen Co-op Modus geben wird.
Wenn du mit deinen Freunden spielen willst, dann wirst du wohl zum Multiplayer greifen müssen.

Ansonsten würde ich es dir empfehlen, denn ich bin, im gegensatz zu MW3, noch nicht von den bis jetzt vorhandenen Infos und Videos enttäuscht worden.
Die Story wird wohl recht lustig werden, aber ich denke der Hauptpunkt liegt wieder im Multiplayer wie auch bei allen anderen Battlefield Teilen.


----------



## DBGTKING (5. Juli 2011)

Ja hmm,ich weis auch das Medel of Honor auch kein lan modus hat.ALso mit aktuelle spiele mit lan modus zu findet wird sehr schwer werden..Leider haben die neuen Serious sam teile keinen Coopmodus offline  oder Lan Modus wo ich mit meinem Freund von Pc zu pc zocken könnte.Könnt ihr auch Operation Flashpoint dark Rising oder wie das heist empfehlen,denn das sollte ja Coop modus haben


----------



## OSche (5. Juli 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja ich denke nicht das es einen Lan-Modus geben wird, und ich bezweifle es auch sehr stark das es einen Co-op Modus geben wird.


 
der wurde doch schon offiziell bestätigt.


----------



## DBGTKING (5. Juli 2011)

Ja und dann wieder offiziell zuückgerufen ,so wurde das ja gemacht,willst du was anderes behaupten? Und wenn wird der nicht so sein der lan modus wie ich es kenne und möchte.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Juli 2011)

wie wärs einfach mit warten bis BF3 draußen ist und dann freunde, schulkameraden fragen wie es ist? 
eventuell auch mal kurz testen?


----------



## hundElungE (5. Juli 2011)

Ich würde dir ein irgendein anderes CooP empfehlen, wenn BF3 dir nicht zusagen wird.


----------



## Kingk360 (5. Juli 2011)

Im verhältnis zum Vorgänger:
-Spielspaß im Lan: gleich
- Grafik: bissl. Besser
- Story: kann ich nicht beurteilen

dann noch:
Preis: zu teuer für deine Ansprüche!

Fazit: eher nicht kaufen!


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juli 2011)

also battlefield und nicht mp... bf is nunmal ein mp-shooter, also wohl definitiv nix für dich. gegen bots zocken is einfach nur öde. entweder stehn sie da wie die lämmer oder sie machen oneshot kills mit aimbot ^^ sinnfreier rotz.

echte fragen, ob sich ein spiel lohnt, wären meiner ansicht nach: (in bezug auf bf3) is das balancing wieder so grottig? in bezug auf die luftüberlegenheit. is es wieder sone krüppel entwicklung, die nichmal ordentlich zu patchen geht? das es mittlerweile bananen softwar is, is ja nix neues  aber das se wie bei bc2 die grüne banane nichma mehr gelb patchen können is einfach nur... wie ham die idioten ihren job bekommen? bringste sowas im studium in der entsprechenden prüfung, biste durchgeflogen xD wie stehts um die server? wieder lagparade oder mal ordentliche ressourcen dahinter? kann ich, wenn ich tot bin, die punktetabelle einsehen? teils sind es kleinigkeiten, die in bc2 nerven. aber sie nerven eben. und sowas müsste verbessert werden. eigentlich fragt man sich, wieso. weil es ar ja schonmal mit alten titeln auf dem stand, den man sich heute teils wünscht.


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> also battlefield und nicht mp... bf is nunmal ein mp-shooter, also wohl definitiv nix für dich. gegen bots zocken is einfach nur öde. entweder stehn sie da wie die lämmer oder sie machen oneshot kills mit aimbot ^^ sinnfreier rotz.
> 
> echte fragen, ob sich ein spiel lohnt, wären meiner ansicht nach: (in bezug auf bf3) is das balancing wieder so grottig? in bezug auf die luftüberlegenheit. is es wieder sone krüppel entwicklung, die nichmal ordentlich zu patchen geht? das es mittlerweile bananen softwar is, is ja nix neues  aber das se wie bei bc2 die grüne banane nichma mehr gelb patchen können is einfach nur... wie ham die idioten ihren job bekommen? bringste sowas im studium in der entsprechenden prüfung, biste durchgeflogen xD wie stehts um die server? wieder lagparade oder mal ordentliche ressourcen dahinter? kann ich, wenn ich tot bin, die punktetabelle einsehen? teils sind es kleinigkeiten, die in bc2 nerven. aber sie nerven eben. und sowas müsste verbessert werden. eigentlich fragt man sich, wieso. weil es ar ja schonmal mit alten titeln auf dem stand, den man sich heute teils wünscht.


 

Hmm.
Also ich habe BC2 seit Anfang. Und ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie irgendwelche Lag-Probleme auf Servern. 
Lief bei mir bis jetzt alles wunderbar.
In BC2 gab es auch nicht wirklich eine Luftüberlegenheit.  Jeder der ein bischen geübt ist mit dem Raketenwerfer, hat nen Heli schnell runterbekommen.

Was du da mit deinen Bananen sagen willst weiss ich nicht.  
Wenn du Tot bist kannst du durchaus die Punktetabelle sehen. Du musst einfach nur Esc drücken und den entsprechenden Tab auswählen.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juli 2011)

bc2 mit helis only is as das "lufteinheitenprinzip" angeht gut gelöst. arvon mir schlecht ausgedrückt. aber bc2 nimmt für mich auch ne sonderstellung ein. ein konsolentitel,ders aufn pc geschafft hat, zudem mit SP-missionen "verseucht" ^^ für mich kein "echtes" BF irgendwie ^^ dennoch machts natürlich sehr viel fun. aber bei bf2 musste man schon selber nen piloten aufbieten, um gegen deren piloten was machen zu können - unbegreiflich sowas. und bf3 bietet auch wieder schnelle jets ie bf2 - daher meine befürchtung zu selben symptomen im gameplay.

das du noch nie lagprobleme hattest glaub ich dir irgendwie nich ^^ ma auf der map geschaut? enn die dreiecke alle paar frames wieder 5meter zurück springen oder die leute aufm schlachtfeld hin und her "beamen", du nach erreichen der deckung gekillt wirst und plötzlich wieder 3m vor der deckung liegst, du ne rpg abfeuerst und diese erst 2sekunden später ausm rohr kommt usw usf... vom herkömmlichen gegner treffen wollen (was dann so gut wie unmöglich is) ganz zuschweigen. passiert gern abends, besonders am we und gehäuft auf größeren servern. wer regelmäßig spielt, MUSS das kennen ^^

bananen software sagt dir nix? oO dann ne erklärung: bananen im supermarkt (und viele viele andere früchte, sogar kirschen die es hier auch gibt) werden von timbuktu eingeschippert. kauf ma ne banane un fahr damit in urlaub. wenn du ankommst isse scho fast hinüber ^^ nu stell dir vor, was passiert, wenn die reife bananen pflücken und nach europa schicken. nach 2 3 wochen auf see sind die hin. ergo werden die grün (unreif) geerntet und auf große fahrt geschickt. sie reifen somit auf dem weg zum kunden. wenn sie hier ankommen, sind sie gerade am gelb (reif) werden. manchmal erwischt man ja auch noch grüne ^^ dies lässt sich halt auch prima auf die heutige entwicklermentalität übertragen. software wird halbfertig in den handel geschmissen und "reift" beim kunden mittels patches. siehe auch bc2 und bf3 (mal wieder als gutes negativ bsp): release februar 09, beta dezember08 und open januar09. die beta zum ausmerzen der gröbsten fehler läuft zu einem zeitpunkt an, zu dem die dinger schon in den presswerken sind. sprich: du kaufst ne beta und machst mit dem day1patch die releaseversion draus. ird bei bf3 und seinen terminen auch ned anders laufen ><

und das mit esc wusst ich ned. aber wäre ja auch zu einfach, das man da wie normal einfach tab drückt  das is einfach kein stil bei der programmierung. sowas muss intuitiv sein un ned sone moppelkotze.


----------



## DBGTKING (6. Juli 2011)

ja bei battlefield 1942,Battlfield Vietnam und Battlefield 2 ging das mit den Punkten auch einfach mit Tab schauen.Ich spiele ja auch sowas wie Gotcha da kann man auch ganz einfach die punkte sehen wer vorne ist.Ich habe deshalb auch überwiegend ältere spiele weil sie das haben was ich auch möchte und man kann mit Tab auch die Punkte sehen.Das hat zwar Call of Duty Moden warfare 1 auch da kann man aber nur gegeneinander spielen und nicht miteinander mit Bots das geht leider nicht.Die mögen zwar blöd sein aber können auch hart sein.Weil bei Battlefield wurde ich heute des öfteren umgeschossen genauso wie bei meinem Freund.


----------



## hempsmoker (7. Juli 2011)

BF nicht online= Fail (egal welcher Teil). 

Lass lieber die Finger davon. Für dich wäre das nur rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Juli 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> bc2 mit helis only is as das "lufteinheitenprinzip" angeht gut gelöst. arvon mir schlecht ausgedrückt. aber bc2 nimmt für mich auch ne sonderstellung ein. ein konsolentitel,ders aufn pc geschafft hat, zudem mit SP-missionen "verseucht" ^^ für mich kein "echtes" BF irgendwie ^^ dennoch machts natürlich sehr viel fun. aber bei bf2 musste man schon selber nen piloten aufbieten, um gegen deren piloten was machen zu können - unbegreiflich sowas. und bf3 bietet auch wieder schnelle jets ie bf2 - daher meine befürchtung zu selben symptomen im gameplay.


Aber es wird hoffentlich ne Weile dauern bis die Piloten richtig gut werden. Bei bf42 konnte man auch genug gegen Flieger unternehmen, es war fairer.


DarkMo schrieb:


> das du noch nie lagprobleme hattest glaub ich dir irgendwie nich ^^ ma auf der map geschaut? enn die dreiecke alle paar frames wieder 5meter zurück springen oder die leute aufm schlachtfeld hin und her "beamen", du nach erreichen der deckung gekillt wirst und plötzlich wieder 3m vor der deckung liegst, du ne rpg abfeuerst und diese erst 2sekunden später ausm rohr kommt usw usf... vom herkömmlichen gegner treffen wollen (was dann so gut wie unmöglich is) ganz zuschweigen. passiert gern abends, besonders am we und gehäuft auf größeren servern. wer regelmäßig spielt, MUSS das kennen ^^


 Klar kennt jeder bf spieler, genau wie ewig ladende Einlogserver oder solche Dinge


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juli 2011)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Aber es wird hoffentlich ne Weile dauern bis die Piloten richtig gut werden. Bei bf42 konnte man auch genug gegen Flieger unternehmen, es war fairer.


 naja, wenn man im panzer unterwegs war, hatte man alleine 0 chance (nich das das schlecht wäre, is ja nen teamspiel). der fliegt einfach so hoch, das du mim mg nich mehr rankommst un beharkt dich im sturzflug mit ner bombe un du bist ohne den hauch einer chance geschichte. das is für mich kein kampf, das is moorhuhn. so, alleine hat man weniger chancen, teamplay is halt gefragt. das trifft aber eben bei den drecks flugzeugen ned wirklich zu. einer allein kann ohne ordentlichen gegnerpiloten die karte allein dominieren. was sein team macht is dann keine unterstützung mehr, das is leichen fleddern, un das is für mich nich sinn des spiels. wenn flugzeuge geil gegen andere fahr/flugzeuge sin - kein problem. aber dann brauchs eben auch wieder den nachteil, dass sie selber sehr empfindlich sein müssen (siehe arty zum bsp - hohe reichweite, hoher schaden, nen trabant is ne festung dagegen ^^). also entweder mit wenigen schuss ausm mg killbar oder eben das auch inf ordentliche anti-air möglichkeiten hat (der pio kann ne zielsuchende rakete abballern oder so, also ne AA rpg als 4. rpg-typ), flugzeuge aufgrund ihrer hohen geschwindigkeiten aber unefektiv gegen inf sind usw. son kleines stein/schere/papier prinzip halt. inf>air>vehicle>inf. aber nööö, muss ja air>all sein...


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

@TE
Kennst du Borderlands?
Meiner Meinung nach ist es das beste Coop Game 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DBGTKING (9. Juli 2011)

Nein Borderland kenne ich noch nicht,versuche mich aber darüber zu informieren.Wie gut läuft denn Borderland allgemein?


----------



## kinglsey (3. August 2011)

bei battlefield 3 kannst du soweit ich weiß die singleplayer kampagne mit freunden durchspielen...hab ich vor kurzem iwo gelesen und finde das echt geil


----------



## DBGTKING (2. September 2011)

echt ein teamspiel.Wie wird das dann sein wird es dann so wie bei serious sam 3 sein wo man an einem pc den singleplayer modus spielen können wird.So was macht mir nix aus.Und ich wollte Battlefield 3 boykotieren wegen dem nicht vorhanden Lan modus.Jetzt hat sich die sache aufeinmal geändert.Aber weil ich noch immer kein Windows 7 habe wird es wohl noch nichts werden weil das sind ja leider die mindest andforderung wollte ja zugerne auf Windows XP bleiben,so leider nicht schade.


----------



## kinglsey (2. September 2011)

nee nich an einem pc  jeder über seinen eigenen wenn schon O.o aber wie gesagt bin mir da nicht sicher...habs nur mal gelesen!


----------



## DBGTKING (9. September 2011)

leider geht das so wie ich das im video so mitbekommen habe nur online irgendwie so habe ich das gesehen.Es steht ja auch in der aktuellen Zeitschrift drinnen.Echt schade warum nur Online verdammt nochmal warum muss man unbedingt online abhängig sein.
Ich möchte das über lan spielen notfalls auch auf einem pc aber so das es nur online geht kannst es bei mir eh schon mal vergessen.Das was du da so schreibst genau das wünsche ich mir,ich habe ja 2 pc´s also kein problem und mein Freund mag auch gerne spielen.Es ist nur von den spielen abhängig und da gibt es nicht mehr so viele weise scharfe sondern nur noch schwarze.Warum dieser Vergleich weil schwarz ist schlecht und das beziehe ich auf die Pc spiele darum.


----------

